# Place Holder



## mucus (Apr 20, 2009)

We are remodeling at the moment, please pardon our appearance!


----------



## mucus (Apr 23, 2009)

We are remodeling at the moment, please pardon our appearance!


----------



## mucus (Apr 23, 2009)

We are remodeling at the moment, please pardon our appearance!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 23, 2009)

mucus, to be honest, you're one of weirdest persons I've seen here lately......and that's a good thing!

You seem to be very interesting person!!


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

Now, Mr. Toni, whatever could you mean?

I have heard that word "weird" thrown around here a lot.  Espically in my direction (I don't really know if I've heard that word....this is a message board...)

But, comment on the damn photos already.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

I'd shag her!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 24, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> Now, Mr. Toni, whatever could you mean?
> 
> I have heard that word "weird" thrown around here a lot.  Espically in my direction (I don't really know if I've heard that word....this is a message board...)
> 
> ...


?!?! Damn Trolley?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Apr 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'd do that too if she asked me.


----------



## dobz (Apr 24, 2009)

cute indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




your not weird, just .......... unique


----------



## [M]artin (Apr 24, 2009)

Nice work, beautiful models!

I'd say there's a fair variation of traditional feel and a playful eerie sense throughout these pictures.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> mucus, to be honest, you're one of weirdest persons I've seen here lately......and that's a good thing!
> 
> You seem to be very interesting person!!


haven't you seen yourself in the mirror   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you (and WildWon) are probably the weirdest person i have ever met in my life (internet)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mucus: 
i like the 3 pic there (the face closeup)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw i think im starting to like you


----------



## mucus (Apr 24, 2009)

oh that's great, i'm glad you guys like the feel...

this is just a little bit of the "pro" . . . as in "pro-bono" . . . work

I have a lot of light painting stuff i wanna post... but it's stuck in a dead hdd...  

Also, i'm gonna get a lens baby.... I'm gonna be a happy camper!


----------



## mucus (Apr 25, 2009)

We are remodeling at the moment, please pardon our appearance!


----------



## mucus (May 4, 2009)

I don't know how to make it show up here,


it's a youtube video; it's a final for an english class as well


----------



## Deleted User (May 25, 2009)

Awww, I never got to see them.


----------



## mucus (Jun 5, 2009)

they will be back soon


----------



## Placeholder (Aug 5, 2009)

nono my name is Placeholder not Place Holder.

(joke)

I can't wait to see pictures everyone says is hot :3


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

even the vid was removed... WHY DO YOU HATE ME!!!!!!!


(jk?)


----------

